# Bo ??? - 4/06/11



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I still can't believe this. I woke up a few mornings ago Bo had crossed the bridge. Absolutely no signs of illness; healthy weight and no weight loss, good appetite, no parasites, no discharge of the nose or eyes sneezing or coughing, no diarrhea nothing. The room is kept not too cold or hot, his diet was Oxbow Regal rat and fresh organic greens (about two tablespoons a day). I went to bed smiling last night after holding him and then hearing him run on his wheel and that day he'd just been running around on me and my mother's shoulders, giving kisses and being playful. There's no way he could have gotten into anything, nothing obstructing his airway, and none of his toys were eaten or completely destroyed.

It came as a huge blow and shock to me. But now I'm wondering if the people who got him from lied either intentionally or unintentionally, about his age (as it was they originally purchased him from a back yard breeder). He WAS as large as the girls when we first brought him home yet wasn't even a dumbo (which I've been told tend to be on the larger size).

He was the first rat I ever really had a super bond with; my fiance's girls are more bonded to him, it seems like I'm more furniture and playground to them than anything, and the rats my folks had growing up didn't really show much interest in us kids (they preferred the adults even though we were good with the animals and stood still when holding them). But he actually would come when called by name, was so gentle taking treats from my hand, groomed me and insisted on checking on me every few minutes when he was out of the cage running around the bed or couch. He was perfect for me, the perfect balance of playfulness and affection, loved to "wrestle" with my hand (carefully of course, I would never be too rough with any animal). He was my heart rat. And I feel I just didn't get enough time with him.

This picture was taken of him with me just the night before he passed, before I put him back to give him some organic red leaf.





































My fiance's girls were quiet, didn't even bicker that day of his passing. Now they are back to their usual hyper, playful selves. 

I don't think I'll be getting any more rats for quite some time, this just crushed me and I feel sort of burnt out for lack of a better word. I also have a couple of guinea pigs who are getting elderly, one of which is extremely human social and the fewer fuzzy and feathered critters I have the more one on one time I can spend with each one. Now isn't a good time for me to have any more rats of my own, so for now I will just spoil my fiance's girls and enjoy their playful antics.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, its the downfall of owning rats, they can die suddenly and much too young (in our opinion). How old did you think your boy was? In that first pic he has an elderly look to him.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea, but he did start looking old very fast. Basically, he originally came from a back yard breeder, then the next people to get him said they had no idea of his age, but he was as big as the girls when we got him (and they aren't small). They said "we think he's three months old", so the breeder probably lied to them and was getting rid of animals they didn't want any more. The people I took him from said the breeder had just lost an entire litter "no idea why". I was horrified when I heard that, the breeder they got him from obviously doesn't know squat about what they're doing.

He did get a little bigger when we got him (but then, he was being kept in a 10 gallon or so aquarium before we got him and although he had a good deal of toys in there, that's just not ideal) so I thought "well maybe he IS young". But they didn't even have any clue about his age and they're the ones that bought him directly from a breeder.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He was probably close to an adult when you got him, making him an older boy. He was still lucky to have found you. Its hard when they do so well and then just age overnight. Eli did that...it almost surprises you, but at least he didn't linger and die of something like a URI. ((hugs))


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Lil Spaz. I'm sorry for your loss as well. It's amazing how much they wriggle into your hearts though they live such a short time.

When I found him he was already passing after eating some food, I gave him some metacam and called a vet for a squeeze-in euthanasia, but he layed down and passed before the appointment. He just layed down on the super plush fleece I put him on, went to sleep and went, his eyes were closed but not tightly shut so at least it was peaceful. Still, I wish I'd had some kind of warning, I feel he just didn't have enough time with us. 

I am glad I got him but man, it took a huge blow to my heart. I wish they lived longer when they were in loving homes. At least he lived to his fullest right up until he passed.


----------

